# Escambia 11/9/2016



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Had a couple of hours to myself this evening and decided to go wet a line. 

Loaded up couple of these freshly tied gems and a couple of 8 wts.










First dock, first fish:








[/URL]
[/IMG]

Blind casted around some bait schools, but the sun was setting rapidly and I wanted to hit up some structure.

Next up, another red.








[/URL]
[/IMG]

Scooted around and found some deep water docks with lights. Soon I was hooked up with something big and got broke off. Switched to a rod that was rigged up with an olive and white clouser. 

Quickly had a trout onboard.








[/URL]
[/IMG]

Picked up a few more trout, and another small red:








[/URL]
[/IMG]

Moved to another dock and picked off a really nice hybrid:








[/URL]
[/IMG]

Decided to call it a night. Not too bad for 2 hours on the water. 

Backcountry Slam!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Very nice fish, I have yet to catch a slot redfish on the fly rod. Hoping to do that soon.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Jim's is on fire right now! Slot Reds bust'n bait everywhere. The last two weeks have been AMAZING!


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Very nice! Cool pattern too.:thumbsup:

That's a chunky Striper! Was it hangin' out w/Reds & Specks? I've yet to get one. So it's a hybrid not a striped Kool.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

wtbfishin' said:


> Very nice! Cool pattern too.:thumbsup:
> 
> That's a chunky Striper! Was it hangin' out w/Reds & Specks? I've yet to get one. So it's a hybrid not a striped Kool.


Hybrids are extremely fun to catch on the fly.

We should get together soon and go catch a few.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

60hertz said:


> Hybrids are extremely fun to catch on the fly.
> 
> We should get together soon and go catch a few.


I'd like that! I live way over in Walton Co Santa Rosa Bch, I'm in N. Bama until the 15th. It maybe the grass on the other side of the fence thing. But it sure seems the fishin' is better over that way :shifty:! thanks


----------

